
Facebook is slightly less white, but not any darker - kartD
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/14/facebook-diversity-report-code-org/
======
dudul
“The more different people we have who are focused on solving the problems we
have in this world, the better results we will get,”

Completely agree. Can we then get a breakdown by citizenship, family income,
degrees, hobbies, centers of interest, maybe past experience before getting in
the tech industry. Why focus on only 2 dimensions to define diversity?

~~~
kartD
Well, I don't see any end to this, you can keep breaking it up to the point
we're dividing based on eye shade. But I guess that's your point?

